
The US is losing its edge for startups - davidw
https://www.citylab.com/life/2018/10/america-losing-its-edge-startups/572323/
======
davidw
Interesting, but they look too much at 'share' and perhaps don't focus on the
'total pie', which as everyone ought to know, does not have a fixed size.
"It's not a zero-sum game" in other words.

